# Trugreen - Funny Story



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I pulled the reel mower out of the garage and fired it up while I change shoes. When I came back out, there was a Trugreen rep outside going house to house selling applications. He came up and said that next time he could save me time by them doing the aeration.

I told him, I'm not aerating. He them pointed at the reel mower and said that I was. I then explained to him what a reel mower was and then explain that low cut lawn is ok. At the end he still wanted to sell me their services to "help my lawn." I smiled and said that I had it under control.

He was very polite and just doing his job, but it was a funny exchange.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

You get that lawn much nicer @g-man and they'll be putting a sign in your yard soon!


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

Haha! That is funny, those people kill me.

They are trained sales professionals, not lawn professionals.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

I had one a few weeks ago run through my street. Went to a few homes and then drove down and got out again to put stuff on people's doors that had green everywhere.

He walked by and I smiled, and he said, No, sir, I can see you don't need me wasting your time, just don't share your tips with the neighbors and we will be buddies! Keep it up!"

Got a good chuckle


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

FATC1TY said:


> I had one a few weeks ago run through my street. Went to a few homes and then drove down and got out again to put stuff on people's doors that had green everywhere.
> 
> He walked by and I smiled, and he said, No, sir, I can see you don't need me wasting your time, just don't share your tips with the neighbors and we will be buddies! Keep it up!"
> 
> Got a good chuckle


 :mrgreen: :thumbup: :nod:


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

Redtenchu said:


> Haha! That is funny, those people kill me.
> 
> They are trained sales professionals, not lawn professionals.


LCN?


----------



## cnet24 (Jul 14, 2017)

I kid you not- before I got into my own lawn maintenance, we hired TruGreen to come out to our property to treat it. My wife works from home and called me one day- the maintenance tech came by our house, looked at our lawn, and left the "Welcome Home" sign. He did not apply ANY treatment or weed killer. Might I add, this was their first time treating our lawn.

I quickly fired them for lying. Ridiculous.


----------



## Rockinar (Jul 21, 2017)

Speak of the devil. Look who was at my house today.

I do have a little bit of dollar weeds but I'm slowly killing them. I don't have anything else. Not sure what the "broadleaf weeds!" is about. Total exaggeration. Pre Em was applied a month ago.


----------



## Rockinar (Jul 21, 2017)

cnet24 said:


> I kid you not- before I got into my own lawn maintenance, we hired TruGreen to come out to our property to treat it. My wife works from home and called me one day- the maintenance tech came by our house, looked at our lawn, and left the "Welcome Home" sign. He did not apply ANY treatment or weed killer. Might I add, this was their first time treating our lawn.
> 
> I quickly fired them for lying. Ridiculous.


Usually they spray some liquid on it as fast as possible and leave as fast as possible. I love the "Official lawn care provider of the PGA of America" name drop on the card. I play tournament golf and I don't even know what that mean. I think they are trying to confuse people with "PGA Tour" because "PGA of America" means nothing.


----------



## cnet24 (Jul 14, 2017)

@Rockinar the Tech never left his veichle. I got notification my lawn had been treated. Get this- my wife was on the phone with them when the tech drove away and marked our lawn as "treated". It was not a good situation.


----------



## Topcat (Mar 21, 2017)

They left a door flyer on my door today. It said I had broadleaf weeds, and thin spots. I have ZERO weeds in my front lawn. I chuckled and threw it away. This evening an attractive young lady knocked at the door and asked if I saw her flyer. She asked that I come out so she could show me my trouble spots. I gladly came out. She stated I had broadleaf weeds, I asked where. She stumbled and said that my neighbors weeds could make it to my yard and they can help make sure that doesn't happen. I told her I used a pre emergent and I treated the yard next door about ten feet into their yard. Then she said she could save me money by treating the yard for me at only 29.00 per month. I explained that I bought all my lawn chemicals two years ago and have enough to last at least another two years. I explained that I had just verticcut, scalped and dethatched so the thin areas are expected but with my fertilizer plan the Bermuda will fill in pretty fast. She was lost for a response so she tried to sell me a mosquito abatement program. I thanked her but declined. She was polite and a VERY good salesperson. I hope she sold a few of my neighbors a plan.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

50/50 shot that the next TruGreen person that came to my front door would know what type of grass I have.


----------



## Rockinar (Jul 21, 2017)

Topcat said:


> They left a door flyer on my door today. It said I had broadleaf weeds, and thin spots. I have ZERO weeds in my front lawn. I chuckled and threw it away. This evening an attractive young lady knocked at the door and asked if I saw her flyer. She asked that I come out so she could show me my trouble spots. I gladly came out. She stated I had broadleaf weeds, I asked where. She stumbled and said that my neighbors weeds could make it to my yard and they can help make sure that doesn't happen. I told her I used a pre emergent and I treated the yard next door about ten feet into their yard. Then she said she could save me money by treating the yard for me at only 29.00 per month. I explained that I bought all my lawn chemicals two years ago and have enough to last at least another two years. I explained that I had just verticcut, scalped and dethatched so the thin areas are expected but with my fertilizer plan the Bermuda will fill in pretty fast. She was lost for a response so she tried to sell me a mosquito abatement program. I thanked her but declined. She was polite and a VERY good salesperson. I hope she sold a few of my neighbors a plan.


I think the mosquito treatment is their "catch all" because nobody can really say "I don't have mosquitos", Im not sure how you would treat for mosquitos anyways. They fly.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Rockinar said:


> I think the mosquito treatment is their "catch all" because nobody can really say "I don't have mosquitos", Im not sure how you would treat for mosquitos anyways. They fly.


 :rofl:


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

Save your money on mosquito treatments.

Go buy some cyzmic cs and mix it up. Spray around house, yard, siding, etc.

No flys and no mosquitos during the summer. Dead bugs, and last monthly.


----------



## LawnNerd (Sep 2, 2017)

My Trustory of WeedDoctor (local trugreen equivalent)

Mowing my yard on a random thursday, and i see the truck coming down the road stopping to leave flyers on the doors. Im only about half way done when i see him and i know i wont be done before he makes it to me, so i begin bracing myself. I see him walking down the driveway so i finish my pass that ends at the driveway and shut off the mower. At my feet is a patch of bleached out Poa T from Tenacity. He gives me his song and dance and says to me that he can help me with that and points to the Poa T. I know he's full of crap, but i ask him how? He says it looks like a nutrient deficiency, and its leading to the yellowing. I just kindly smiled and told him "ohh, no that's Poa Trivialis thats been whitened from the effects of Tenacity. I went with a 4 oz / Acre rate." He smiled, and said "ohh ok. If you change your mind, we can come out for blah blah blah..." And handed my the door tag. I just smiled and took his tag and let him go.

It was quite funny in that momemt when i was explaing, the look on his face was priceless. He knew...


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Seems like all of the sales reps are out this time of year. I was finishing up my work in the yard, and I was setting up the sprinklers in the front yard, and I saw this guy coming up the neighbor's driveway, looking at his phone. He had a pouch on his side, and he was standing at the sidewalk for a bit, and I just watched him out of the corner of my eye, while I'm trying to beat the dark to get everything watered in. He comes up and greets me, and we exchanged pleasantries. He said it looked like I had it under control, and we had a casual conversation for a few minutes. I asked if he'd signed any people in the subdivision up, and he said he got 2, which was his daily goal. "You know, knock on 25 doors, get 2". I thought to myself, "That's only an 8% conversion rate. Wow, what kinda standards do they have to push?" Then he said that one of the guys signed up for mosquito control. I laughed, and wanted to ask him the question that @Rockinar brought up, but I realize this man has a family to feed and he's just doing his job. We're both veterans, and I thanked him for his service.

I wished him a good day, and he carried on with his business.


----------



## Rockinar (Jul 21, 2017)

They hit me again....

$9.50 a week and no contract???? I know that's not TRU. It even says so in the fine print at the bottom (* Requires purchase of annual plan $29.99 for the first application only".). I had a girlfriend that signed up for this nonsense before. From what I remember they were charging her $150 a month after they got her credit card number and it's totally worthless.


----------



## Killsocket (Mar 16, 2018)

Rockinar said:


> cnet24 said:
> 
> 
> > I kid you not- before I got into my own lawn maintenance, we hired TruGreen to come out to our property to treat it. My wife works from home and called me one day- the maintenance tech came by our house, looked at our lawn, and left the "Welcome Home" sign. He did not apply ANY treatment or weed killer. Might I add, this was their first time treating our lawn.
> ...


PGA of America is a thing. It promotes the game of golf with almost 30k members. Also conducts the yearly PGA Championship. I had to actually look it up because I was curious.  I think you are right, they try to fool people probably into thinking "golf courses" when it is just a bunch of people promoting golf, it seems? LOL


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

Some of these stories are ... priceless!

And, I guess I'll think twice before I ever repeat how "schtoopid" *I* think / feel the coded, restricted-entry gate is, out at the entrance into our subdivision ... (hmmmm...)

Topcat, I can think of at least one neighbor's yard (within browsing distance for the deer and turkey so I am no longer so baffled about my goosegrass conundrum!) whom I'd also appreciate ANY real lawn service showing attention to!

Great stories!


----------



## HoosierHound (May 1, 2017)

When I got home from work today, my wife told me that a TruGreen sales rep had come by. He rang the doorbell and she didn't answer right away. She thought it was UPS dropping off a package, so she only got around to opening the door after a few minutes went by, but the sales rep is still standing there. He asked her if we had a company take care of the lawn or if we did it ourselves. She told him that I did everything and wouldn't be interested in anything from TruGreen. He said he understood and the lawn looks good, but that he has to spend a minimum amount of time at each house trying to make a sale, and they track by GPS how long he visits each house. :shock:


----------

